

Google Gives $5M Worth of Java GUI Tools to Eclipse - Garbage
http://mashable.com/2010/12/19/google-java-eclipse/

======
jhawk28
Here is the google site rather than an article:
<http://code.google.com/javadevtools/>

------
badmash69
I have used WindowsBuilder as WYSIWYG UI design tool for GWT. It made GWT UI
development a whole lot simpler. Thanks Google !

